# Mirabelli, semplicemente inadeguato



## Ambrole (15 Dicembre 2017)

Al di là degli errori sul mercato, al di là del caso donnarumma, che comunque a mio parere sta gestendo malissimo (e badate bene che non auspico certo una genuflessione nei confronti di raiola), ritengo mirabelli un personaggio assolutamente inadeguato al ruolo che svolge.
Inadeguato comunicativamente, non sa esprimersi e già questo è un problema, si fa prendere dalla pancia, ma non alla gattuso che semplicemente è un sanguigno e dice ciò che pensa. mirabelli è evidente che le idee chiare non le ha e per questo non è mai in grado di argomentare decorosamente le sue scelte e le sue posizioni. 
Dovrebbe cercare di stare zitto e defilato, poichè ogni sua dichiarazione rischia di penalizzare, anche economicamente, il milan.
E' un personaggio rozzo, con un passato che a me pare piuttosto sospetto e nebuloso, insomma se raiola è decisamente un soggetto da tenere lontano dal milan per evidenti motivi...beh mirabelli dubito sia arrivato lì solo per le sue DISCUTIBILISSIME doti di direttore sportivo.
Anche tutte queste doti di scout, a me non paiono assolutamente così evidenti, sia per quello che ha fatto in passato che per ciò che ha fatto al milan.
Pare un pizzaiolo, ma può davvero essere il direttore sportivo del milan??????????


----------



## Kaw (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Al di là degli errori sul mercato, al di là del caso donnarumma, che comunque a mio parere sta gestendo malissimo (e badate bene che non auspico certo una genuflessione nei confronti di raiola), ritengo mirabelli un personaggio assolutamente inadeguato al ruolo che svolge.
> Inadeguato comunicativamente, non sa esprimersi e già questo è un problema, si fa prendere dalla pancia, ma non alla gattuso che semplicemente è un sanguigno e dice ciò che pensa. mirabelli è evidente che le idee chiare non le ha e per questo non è mai in grado di argomentare decorosamente le sue scelte e le sue posizioni.
> Dovrebbe cercare di stare zitto e defilato, poichè ogni sua dichiarazione rischia di penalizzare, anche economicamente, il milan.
> E' un personaggio rozzo, con un passato che a me pare piuttosto sospetto e nebuloso, insomma se raiola è decisamente un soggetto da tenere lontano dal milan per evidenti motivi...beh mirabelli dubito sia arrivato lì solo per le sue DISCUTIBILISSIME doti di direttore sportivo.
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te per la parte relativa alla comunicazione, per quanto riguardo il lato tecnico sarei propenso a dargli una seconda possibilità (una seconda possibilità si dà a tutti), e poi vedremo...


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (15 Dicembre 2017)

Qual'è questo passato sospetto e nebuloso? 
Quindi per quale motivo è arrivato?
Sentiamo...


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te per la parte relativa alla comunicazione, per quanto riguardo il lato tecnico sarei propenso a dargli una seconda possibilità (una seconda possibilità si dà a tutti), e poi vedremo...



Anche secondo me è molto superficiale nella valutazione dei giocatori. Basti pensare che voleva anche renato Sanches a tutti i costi.


----------



## Pivellino (15 Dicembre 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te per la parte relativa alla comunicazione, per quanto riguardo il lato tecnico sarei propenso a dargli una seconda possibilità (una seconda possibilità si dà a tutti), e poi vedremo...



Si diamogli altri 250 milioni da gestire


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Marotta e Paratici dopo i primi sei mesi alla Juve erano da crocifiggere.

Storari, bonucci, motta, RINAUDO, TRAORE, Aquilani, KRASIC, LANZAFAME, MARTINEZ (del Catania), Pepe, TIAGO, Quagliarella.... questa la campagna acquisti che fecero... rendiamocene conto prima di crocifiggere Mirabelli.

Aspettiamo a valutare i dirigenti e soprattutto: basta gettare m***a sul Milan ragazzi...


----------



## Alekos (15 Dicembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Marotta e Paratici dopo i primi sei mesi alla Juve erano da crocifiggere.
> 
> Storari, bonucci, motta, RINAUDO, TRAORE, Aquilani, KRASIC, LANZAFAME, MARTINEZ (del Catania), Pepe, TIAGO, Quagliarella.... questa la campagna acquisti che fecero... rendiamocene conto prima di crocifiggere Mirabelli.
> 
> Aspettiamo a valutare i dirigenti e soprattutto: basta gettare m***a sul Milan ragazzi...


----------



## AllanX (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Al di là degli errori sul mercato, al di là del caso donnarumma, che comunque a mio parere sta gestendo malissimo (e badate bene che non auspico certo una genuflessione nei confronti di raiola), ritengo mirabelli un personaggio assolutamente inadeguato al ruolo che svolge.
> Inadeguato comunicativamente, non sa esprimersi e già questo è un problema, si fa prendere dalla pancia, ma non alla gattuso che semplicemente è un sanguigno e dice ciò che pensa. mirabelli è evidente che le idee chiare non le ha e per questo non è mai in grado di argomentare decorosamente le sue scelte e le sue posizioni.
> Dovrebbe cercare di stare zitto e defilato, poichè ogni sua dichiarazione rischia di penalizzare, anche economicamente, il milan.
> E' un personaggio rozzo, con un passato che a me pare piuttosto sospetto e nebuloso, insomma se raiola è decisamente un soggetto da tenere lontano dal milan per evidenti motivi...beh mirabelli dubito sia arrivato lì solo per le sue DISCUTIBILISSIME doti di direttore sportivo.
> ...


Non concordo minimamente quasi su nulla di ciò che hai scritto, le tue considerazioni soggettive sul Mirabelli persona rozza, con idee confuse e con un passato nebuloso non sono in grado né ho voglia di commentarle.
Su tutto il resto, dato che non seguo le altre squadre con la stessa intensità con cui seguo il Milan il mio metro di paragone naturale é la gestione precedente Maiorino/Galliani rispetto a cui Mirabelli, sempre secondo me, risulta essere anni luce avanti.
Al massimo si potrebbe obiettare sul fatto che a Max andrebbe affiancato qualcuno che si occupi di aspetti più politici, in stile Marotta-Paratici ma su tutto il resto bisogna dargli il tempo di dimostrare quanto vale realmente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Dicembre 2017)

Bah, questo ha salvato 70 milioni di asset e viene trattato come un pirla


----------



## wfiesso (15 Dicembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Bah, questo ha salvato 70 milioni di asset e viene trattato come un pirla



Evidentemente preferiva vederlo.andare alla rube per 15 mln in estate.


----------



## vanbasten (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Al di là degli errori sul mercato, al di là del caso donnarumma, che comunque a mio parere sta gestendo malissimo (e badate bene che non auspico certo una genuflessione nei confronti di raiola), ritengo mirabelli un personaggio assolutamente inadeguato al ruolo che svolge.
> Inadeguato comunicativamente, non sa esprimersi e già questo è un problema, si fa prendere dalla pancia, ma non alla gattuso che semplicemente è un sanguigno e dice ciò che pensa. mirabelli è evidente che le idee chiare non le ha e per questo non è mai in grado di argomentare decorosamente le sue scelte e le sue posizioni.
> Dovrebbe cercare di stare zitto e defilato, poichè ogni sua dichiarazione rischia di penalizzare, anche economicamente, il milan.
> E' un personaggio rozzo, con un passato che a me pare piuttosto sospetto e nebuloso, insomma se raiola è decisamente un soggetto da tenere lontano dal milan per evidenti motivi...beh mirabelli dubito sia arrivato lì solo per le sue DISCUTIBILISSIME doti di direttore sportivo.
> ...


Ma falla finita, dopo il giannino abbiamo un ds che fa i nostri interessi e non quelli del panzone.


----------



## neoxes (15 Dicembre 2017)

Marotta invece è un uomo raffinato, elegante e di classe.


----------



## Serginho (15 Dicembre 2017)

Quante scempiaggini


----------



## neoxes (15 Dicembre 2017)

Per non parlare del valore umano di personaggi quali Sarri e Mourinho!


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Al di là degli errori sul mercato, al di là del caso donnarumma, che comunque a mio parere sta gestendo malissimo (e badate bene che non auspico certo una genuflessione nei confronti di raiola), ritengo mirabelli un personaggio assolutamente inadeguato al ruolo che svolge.
> Inadeguato comunicativamente, non sa esprimersi e già questo è un problema, si fa prendere dalla pancia, ma non alla gattuso che semplicemente è un sanguigno e dice ciò che pensa. mirabelli è evidente che le idee chiare non le ha e per questo non è mai in grado di argomentare decorosamente le sue scelte e le sue posizioni.
> Dovrebbe cercare di stare zitto e defilato, poichè ogni sua dichiarazione rischia di penalizzare, anche economicamente, il milan.
> E' un personaggio rozzo, con un passato che a me pare piuttosto sospetto e nebuloso, insomma se raiola è decisamente un soggetto da tenere lontano dal milan per evidenti motivi...beh mirabelli dubito sia arrivato lì solo per le sue DISCUTIBILISSIME doti di direttore sportivo.
> ...



Forse sei un po' troppo severo nei toni, ma effettivamente finora il suo operato e la sua comunicazione mi suscitano più di un dubbio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Dicembre 2017)

Cioè io... boh  

Questo ha fatto firmare un contrato al 99 che vale 70 milioni e sarebbe incompetente ? 

L'unica cosa che conta è che il contratto sia stato firmato , ora se parte lo fa alle condizioni del Milan


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè io... boh
> 
> Questo ha fatto firmare un contrato al 99 che vale 70 milioni e sarebbe incompetente ?
> 
> L'unica cosa che conta è che il contratto sia stato firmato , ora se parte lo fa alle condizioni del Milan



Bravo. Il nostro problema serio è migliorare i risultati e scalare sta benedetta classifica... il resto è blabla


----------



## koti (15 Dicembre 2017)

A me interessa il lato tecnico. Sono deluso per il -10 rispetto all'anno scorso nonostante i 200 milioni spesi (e qua Mirabelli ha le maggiori colpe).

Di come si esprime a livello di comunicazione mi frega davvero poco, per non dire nulla.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me è molto superficiale nella valutazione dei giocatori. Basti pensare che voleva anche renato Sanches a tutti i costi.



voleva a tutti i costi? in base a cosa dici questo? in base alle stupidaggini dette dai media in estate scommetto


----------



## Gunnar67 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Un conto sono gli errori fatti in buona fede, un conto le marchette per compiacere certi procuratori. E' proprio quello che non perdonavo allo Zio Fester e che purtroppo ha fatto anche il nuovo direttore, ingaggiando ad esempio Andre Silva. Tra l'altro, anche sulla vicenda del ragazzo d'oro che abbiamo in porta, l'ingaggio del fratello all'esclusivo scopo di compiacere il clan dei Donnarumma e' stata la tipica mossa di chi non fa il manager, ma lavora "aumma aumma". Se a tutto questo aggiungiamo 1) l'inesperienza da direttore sportivo (e' il primo anno che lo fa) 2) gli oggettivi problemi di comunicazione (e' riuscito ad offendere anche quelli della Fiorentina quando ha preso Kalinic), direi che non abbiamo di certo un fenomeno dietro alla scrivania.


----------



## Pivellino (15 Dicembre 2017)

La verità sta in mezzo, essere rustico non è una colpa a me piacciono le persone solide, rozze ma efficaci, concrete.
Magari le uso per quello che sono e non le mando allo sbaraglio davanti ai giornalisti.
Ma se mi chiedete se darei in seconda istanza un bdg di 250 milioni al Mira senza contrappesi tecnici allora gazzu, il mio è un NO.

ps. ma manco a Sabatini o Paratici lo darei, per cui men che meno a lui.


----------



## vanbasten (15 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me è molto superficiale nella valutazione dei giocatori. Basti pensare che voleva anche renato Sanches a tutti i costi.



5 milioni di prestito e diritto di riscatto per un giocatore pagato 40 milioni l'anno prima è " a tutti i costi" ?


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Dicembre 2017)

3 punti e mi taccio

1)Passato nebuloso? ma dove? io vedo solo tanta competenza e gavetta.
2)Non costringermi a ricordarti chi c'era prima di Mirabelli se vogliamo parlare di incompetenza e passato nebuloso
3)Mirabelli è talmente inadeguato che ha mollato due ceffoni a Raiola e fatto rinnovare Gigio contro ogni previsione salvandoci almeno 70-80 mln di euro, che altrimenti a quest'ora era a torino.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me è molto superficiale nella valutazione dei giocatori. Basti pensare che voleva anche renato Sanches a tutti i costi.



Dai veniamo da uno che, parole testuali, scelse Bacca "dopo aver consultato l'album panini"... definire uno come Mirabelli, che si va a guardare anche le partite dell'under21 svizzera di persona, un superficiale è assurdo.


----------



## koti (15 Dicembre 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> 3)Mirabelli è talmente inadeguato che ha mollato due ceffoni a Raiola e fatto rinnovare Gigio contro ogni previsione salvandoci almeno 70-80 mln di euro, che altrimenti a quest'ora era a torino.


Qua i meriti sono più di Fassone mi sa.


----------



## Gunnar67 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Un conto sono gli errori fatti in buona fede, un conto le marchette per compiacere certi procuratori. E' proprio quello che non perdonavo allo Zio Fester e che purtroppo ha fatto anche il nuovo direttore, ingaggiando ad esempio Andre Silva. Tra l'altro, anche sulla vicenda del ragazzo d'oro che abbiamo in porta, l'ingaggio del fratello all'esclusivo scopo di compiacere il clan dei Donnarumma e' stata la tipica mossa di chi non fa il manager, ma lavora "aumma aumma". Se a tutto questo aggiungiamo 1) l'inesperienza da direttore sportivo (e' il primo anno che lo fa) 2) gli oggettivi problemi di comunicazione (e' riuscito ad offendere anche quelli della Fiorentina quando ha preso Kalinic), direi che non abbiamo di certo un fenomeno dietro alla scrivania.


----------



## Gunnar67 (15 Dicembre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Per non parlare del valore umano di personaggi quali Sarri e Mourinho!



Ma quelli di calcio ne capiscono... Uno come Calhanoglou chissa' in quale campetto lo manderebbero a zappare Sarri e soprattutto Mou...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Dicembre 2017)

Mirabelli insomma ha di buono solo il fatto che non é Galliani ed é in "buona fede".


Praticamente anche un labrador sarebbe stato qualificato per fare il DS, se queste sono le competenze che i tifosi chiedono.


Ad ogni modo, a me ricorda Mario Monti, con le dovute proporzioni. Nel 2011 tutti si spippettavano su SuperMario Monti, con cui "finalmente tornavamo ad essere credibili in Europa", "finalmente avevamo un governo pieno di tecnici, pieno di gente competente", e chi non era contrario "era uno sporco berlusconista rincretinito dalle televisioni, o delinquente o ignorante". Oppure Virginia Raggi che "almeno è onesta, non come Alemanno".

Adesso tutti fanno finta di non aver mai sostenuto Monti. E la Raggi non se la fila nessuno.


Un dirigente che ha come unico merito quello di "essere in buona fede rispetto al predecessore" ha vita breve. Mirabelli è una moda passeggera, come il sudoku o pokémongo.


----------



## Gunnar67 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> 3 punti e mi taccio
> 
> 1)Passato nebuloso? ma dove? io vedo solo tanta competenza e gavetta.
> 2)Non costringermi a ricordarti chi c'era prima di Mirabelli se vogliamo parlare di incompetenza e passato nebuloso
> 3)Mirabelli è talmente inadeguato che ha mollato due ceffoni a Raiola e fatto rinnovare Gigio contro ogni previsione salvandoci almeno 70-80 mln di euro, che altrimenti a quest'ora era a torino.



Quelli che c'erano prima non li tocchiamo, perché' il Milan ha iniziato fare pena quando hanno smesso di spendere, per cui non esistono paragoni. Prima era stata solo gloria. Berlusconi, Galliani e Braida hanno vinto lo scudetto al secondo anno e la Coppa al terzo, partendo dal Milan di Farina che viaggiava sul settimo posto andante. Io per fortuna allora ero in curva tutte le domeniche. La competenza va dimostrata: Mirabelli prima faceva lo scout all'Inter, che non mi risulta abbia vinto recentemente scudetti e coppe. Quando si parla di "ceffoni" dati a Raiola, mi viene in mente che per fare l'accordo con il piazzaiolo stiamo pagando 6 milioni all'anno un portiere diciottenne non immune da papere, per fortuna saltuarie, e che oltre a tutto e' un piantagrane con ste faccende delle mail etc...). Stiamo inoltre dando 1 milione al fratello che giocava in Grecia chissà dove. Se questi sono "ceffoni" mi offro volontario per prenderne un po' anch'io.


----------



## vanbasten (15 Dicembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mirabelli insomma ha di buono solo il fatto che non é Galliani ed é in "buona fede".
> 
> 
> Praticamente anche un labrador sarebbe stato qualificato per fare il DS, se queste sono le competenze che i tifosi chiedono.



è già tanto avere uno che non si fa infinocchiare dal panzone, teniamocelo stretto.


----------



## Gunnar67 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dai veniamo da uno che, parole testuali, scelse Bacca "dopo aver consultato l'album panini"... definire uno come Mirabelli, che si va a guardare anche le partite dell'under21 svizzera di persona, un superficiale è assurdo.



Bacca era, e' e sara' infinitamente più bravo di Kalinic.


----------



## neoxes (15 Dicembre 2017)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Ma quelli di calcio ne capiscono... Uno come Calhanoglou chissa' in quale campetto lo manderebbero a zappare Sarri e soprattutto Mou...



Il turco ha palesi problemi di ambientamento e psicolgici. Uno con quella tecnica non si vedeva da anni in quel di Milanello.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Dicembre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Il turco ha palesi problemi di ambientamento e psicolgici. Uno con quella tecnica non si vedeva da anni in quel di Milanello.



Eppure Menez fino al 2016 giocava nel Milan.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Dicembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Marotta e Paratici dopo i primi sei mesi alla Juve erano da crocifiggere.
> 
> Storari, bonucci, motta, RINAUDO, TRAORE, Aquilani, KRASIC, LANZAFAME, MARTINEZ (del Catania), Pepe, TIAGO, Quagliarella.... questa la campagna acquisti che fecero... rendiamocene conto prima di crocifiggere Mirabelli.
> 
> Aspettiamo a valutare i dirigenti e soprattutto: basta gettare m***a sul Milan ragazzi...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Dicembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> basta gettare m***a sul Milan ragazzi...



Ah ok quindi adesso Mirabelli È il Milan


----------



## neoxes (15 Dicembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Eppure Menez fino al 2016 giocava nel Milan.



Non lo vedo superiore al turco, da un punto di vista squisitamente tecnico.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Dicembre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Non lo vedo superiore al turco, da un punto di vista squisitamente tecnico.



A me Calhanoglu non dispiace, credo che abbia parecchie attenuanti perché non è facile fare bene sin da subito in Italia, specialmente se ti allena un incompetente.

Però Menez tecnicamente era un mostro, vinceva praticamente da solo nel Milan di Inzaghi, e ha fatto dei gol pazzeschi. Io una roba come il gol che ha fatto in Parma-Milan non sarei stato neanche in grado di immaginarla.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ah ok quindi adesso Mirabelli È il Milan



Per le informazioni che ho io è il DS del Milan, non del Napoli. Magari mi sbaglio.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Dicembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per le informazioni che ho io è il DS del Milan, non del Napoli. Magari mi sbaglio.



Appunto, è (per ora) il DS del Milan, ma non È lui il Milan.

Il Milan esisteva anche prima di Mirabelli. Magari mi sbaglio.


Adesso viene fuori che Mirabelli è il Milan, e quindi se critichi Mirabelli non sei un vero tifoso perché offendi la tua stessa squadra.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Appunto, è (per ora) il DS del Milan, ma non È lui il Milan.
> 
> Il Milan esisteva anche prima di Mirabelli. Magari mi sbaglio.
> 
> ...



Che Mirabelli E' il Milan lo hai scritto tu. Quello che dico io è che gettare m***a a ruota su tutti quelli che fanno parte del Milan o che giocano nel Milan (perchè questo vedo da settimane ormai, un tiro al piccione continuo), questo NO mi dispiace, non lo fanno i veri milanisti, ma i tifosi dell'INTER


----------



## Garrincha (15 Dicembre 2017)

È quantomeno curioso che nello scambio verbale recente tra Raiola e Mirabelli uno sembri uscito dall'Accademia della Crusca nonostante abbia al massimo un diploma per la pizza e l'altro espressioni da cafone, se arrivasse Sarri il prossimo anno immagino le conferenze stampa stile Pio e Amedeo


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Dicembre 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> A me interessa il lato tecnico. Sono deluso per il -10 rispetto all'anno scorso nonostante i 200 milioni spesi (e qua Mirabelli ha le maggiori colpe).
> 
> Di come si esprime a livello di comunicazione mi frega davvero poco, per non dire nulla.



Quindi secondo te ci siamo indeboliti?

Io aspetto seduto e fra un anno vedremo come va il progetto tecnico di Mirabelli


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Dicembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Marotta e Paratici dopo i primi sei mesi alla Juve erano da crocifiggere.
> 
> Storari, bonucci, motta, RINAUDO, TRAORE, Aquilani, KRASIC, LANZAFAME, MARTINEZ (del Catania), Pepe, TIAGO, Quagliarella.... questa la campagna acquisti che fecero... rendiamocene conto prima di crocifiggere Mirabelli.
> 
> Aspettiamo a valutare i dirigenti e soprattutto: basta gettare m***a sul Milan ragazzi...



Concordo, ricordo anche io i primi mercati imbarazzanti di Marotta. La sua carriera è svoltata grazie alla cessione di Pirlo gratis da parte di Gallina. Sono sicuro che senza quella avrebbe fatto tutt'altro percorso


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Al di là degli errori sul mercato, al di là del caso donnarumma, che comunque a mio parere sta gestendo malissimo (e badate bene che non auspico certo una genuflessione nei confronti di raiola), ritengo mirabelli un personaggio assolutamente inadeguato al ruolo che svolge.
> Inadeguato comunicativamente, non sa esprimersi e già questo è un problema, si fa prendere dalla pancia, ma non alla gattuso che semplicemente è un sanguigno e dice ciò che pensa. mirabelli è evidente che le idee chiare non le ha e per questo non è mai in grado di argomentare decorosamente le sue scelte e le sue posizioni.
> Dovrebbe cercare di stare zitto e defilato, poichè ogni sua dichiarazione rischia di penalizzare, anche economicamente, il milan.
> E' un personaggio rozzo, con un passato che a me pare piuttosto sospetto e nebuloso, insomma se raiola è decisamente un soggetto da tenere lontano dal milan per evidenti motivi...beh mirabelli dubito sia arrivato lì solo per le sue DISCUTIBILISSIME doti di direttore sportivo.
> ...



Sulla parte della comunicazione forse, per il resto direi che è ancora presto per esprimere qualsiasi giudizio tecnico. Abbiamo comunque preso Biglia (miglior regista forse della scorsa stagione), Conti (migliore nel suo ruolo in Italia e giovane), Silva (sulla carta un crack e comunque ancora lontano dall'essere bocciato), Bonucci (tra i migliori nel ruolo), ha trattenuto e rinnovato Donnarumma... aspetterei un po' a sparare sentenze.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Al di là degli errori sul mercato, al di là del caso donnarumma, che comunque a mio parere sta gestendo malissimo (e badate bene che non auspico certo una genuflessione nei confronti di raiola), ritengo mirabelli un personaggio assolutamente inadeguato al ruolo che svolge.
> Inadeguato comunicativamente, non sa esprimersi e già questo è un problema, si fa prendere dalla pancia, ma non alla gattuso che semplicemente è un sanguigno e dice ciò che pensa. mirabelli è evidente che le idee chiare non le ha e per questo non è mai in grado di argomentare decorosamente le sue scelte e le sue posizioni.
> Dovrebbe cercare di stare zitto e defilato, poichè ogni sua dichiarazione rischia di penalizzare, anche economicamente, il milan.
> E' un personaggio rozzo, con un passato che a me pare piuttosto sospetto e nebuloso, insomma se raiola è decisamente un soggetto da tenere lontano dal milan per evidenti motivi...beh mirabelli dubito sia arrivato lì solo per le sue DISCUTIBILISSIME doti di direttore sportivo.
> ...



Il pizzaiolo è un altro, non facciamo confusione.
Comunque è un tuo personalissimo e rispettabilissimo parere.
Galliani di calcio non capiva una fava ed è stato alla guida del milan per una vita, mirabelli ci può stare alla grandissima.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Dicembre 2017)

Magari valutiamo nell'arco di 2 anni. Magari eh


----------



## Aron (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ritengo inadeguati sia lui sia Fassone, e per me a breve saranno sostituiti.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Posso essere d'accordo con chi dice di aspettare un po' per giudicare alcuni acquisti, anzi personalmente considero già buoni Kessié, Rodriguez e lo sfortunato Conti. Altri invece sono senza dubbio fallimentari, al massimo possiamo aspettare ancora un po' Silva, non parlo invece di Bonucci e Biglia che hanno già dimostrato di essere di un certo livello (anche se non certo dei campioni) e devono solo ritrovarsi. 

Ma utilizzare come argomento in difesa di Mirabelli il fatto che prima c'era Galliani (o Maiorino) è assolutamente inutile, così come anche questi richiami a Marotta e Paratici non significano niente, sono situazioni imparagonabili.


----------



## Aron (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> così come anche questi richiami a Marotta e Paratici non significano niente, sono situazioni imparagonabili.



Dopo il Guardiolismo, siamo passati al Contismo e quindi al Paraticismo.


----------



## Serginho (15 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ritengo inadeguati sia lui sia Fassone, e per me a breve saranno sostituiti.



Vabbè per te pure i cinesi non esistevano e non avrebbero mai comprato il Milan. Tant'è vero che stiamo ancora aspettando gli amaretti di Gallarate che dovevi spedirci


----------



## Aron (15 Dicembre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Vabbè per te pure i cinesi non esistevano e non avrebbero mai comprato il Milan. Tant'è vero che stiamo ancora aspettando gli amaretti di Gallarate che dovevi spedirci



Presentami i cinesi, che dovevano uscire allo scoperto dopo il preliminare e poi dopo il closing


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dopo il Guardiolismo, siamo passati al Contismo e quindi al Paraticismo.



e il giustizialismo isterico ? esonerate montella, esonerate gattuso, cacciate fassone, cacciate mirabelli


----------



## Serginho (15 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Presentami i cinesi, che dovevano uscire allo scoperto dopo il preliminare e poi dopo il closing



Si la terra è piatta, l'uomo non è mai stato sulla luna, l'11 settembre è un'invenzione del governo americano, le scie chimiche e gli asini sono in grado di volare


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Dicembre 2017)

Che poi...ma che miracolo avrebbero fatto Marotta e Paratici? Quello di rubare uno scudetto al Milan?

Quello di vincere dei campionati dove il Milan e l'Inter erano in vendita e per tale motivo si stavano smobilitando? Alla faccia.


----------



## Aron (15 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> e il giustizialismo isterico ? esonerate montella, esonerate gattuso, cacciate fassone, cacciate mirabelli



Massì va tutto bene


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Massì va tutto bene



qualcuno ha mai detto va tutto bene? bisogna essere realisti e vedere come gira il mondo, una strategia vincente non esiste altrimenti tutti la metterebbero in atto, peccato poi che a vincere alla fine è sempre uno, questo dal lato sportivo, dal lato societario sto Li può essere uno speculatore alla thoir o un prestanome del governo cinese, non lo so io e non lo sai manco tu, ergo quello che possiamo fare e aspettare e vedere, l'isterismo dilagante di certo non aiuta.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dopo il Guardiolismo, siamo passati al Contismo e quindi al Paraticismo.


----------



## koti (15 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo te ci siamo indeboliti?
> 
> Io aspetto seduto e fra un anno vedremo come va il progetto tecnico di Mirabelli


Non ci siamo indeboliti (e grazie al cavolo, dopo 200 milioni investiti...) ma non ha colmato la più grave lacuna che avevamo in rosa. Insomma, se andiamo così male direi che qualche responsabilità deve averla anche, soprattutto, il DS.

Comunque Deulofeu >>>>>> Borini.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ma utilizzare come argomento in difesa di Mirabelli il fatto che prima c'era Galliani (o Maiorino) è assolutamente inutile, così come anche questi richiami a Marotta e Paratici non significano niente, sono situazioni imparagonabili.



Comunque, visto che in base a quello che si legge qui dentro chiunque può fare il DS del Milan, l'importante è che 1) Non sia Galliani 2) Sia in buona fede, tanto valeva assumere Maldini, o Baresi, o Shevchenko, o lo stesso Gattuso. Almeno sono persone con una credibilità altissima nel panorama del calcio mondiale. Mirabelli è un interista che sembra uscito da un film di Pio & Amedeo.


----------



## Aron (15 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> qualcuno ha mai detto va tutto bene? bisogna essere realisti e vedere come gira il mondo, una strategia vincente non esiste altrimenti tutti la metterebbero in atto, peccato poi che a vincere alla fine è sempre uno, questo dal lato sportivo, dal lato societario sto Li può essere uno speculatore alla thoir o un prestanome del governo cinese, non lo so io e non lo sai manco tu, ergo quello che possiamo fare e aspettare e vedere, l'isterismo dilagante di certo non aiuta.



Non si tratta di isterismo. Si tratta di vedere un Milan continuamente preso a calci nelle gengive da:

-media italiani
-media stranieri
-dirigenti di altre squadre
-presidenti di altre squadre
-Uefa
-procuratori

a cui vanno aggiunti i calci nelle gengive in campionato


E' una situazione intollerabile


----------



## DrHouse (15 Dicembre 2017)

per me Mirabelli non è inadeguato...

consideriamo che col 433 (che è l'unico e solo modulo adatto a questa rosa) abbiamo vinto 8 gare su 9.
e comunque, se Gattuso li fa filare, in queste ultime 3 giornate di andata e le prime due di ritorno (non propriamente gare proibitive), il gap dei -10 dallo scorso anno lo avremmo praticamente azzerato...
e avremmo un girone intero per fare più dei 21 punti in 17 giornate del mitico Mister Sorriso 2017...

poi, da sempre sono il primo a dire che ha toppato:
- nella gestione rinnovo Donnarumma, anche se ha vinto
- nell'acquisto di Kalinic
- nel non completare il mercato con una mezzala e un esterno...

ad oggi solo Calhanoglu è un acquisto toppato, ma spero si riprenda...
al limite si può rivendere bene...
anche Musacchio e Kalinic come riserve per me ci stanno... peccato per l'età e l'ingaggio del croato...
Biglia? quanti di voi non l'avrebbero acquistato?


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di isterismo. Si tratta di vedere un Milan continuamente preso a calci nelle gengive da:
> *
> -media italiani
> -media stranieri*
> ...



Sembri un fidanzato geloso che si incavola come una bestia con la sua compagna perchè al bar tutti gli danno del cornuto anche se lei non fa nulla di male.
Leggi un pò meno i giornali, segui un pò meno i social e cavolate varie su internet.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Dicembre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Vabbè per te pure i cinesi non esistevano e non avrebbero mai comprato il Milan. Tant'è vero che stiamo ancora aspettando gli amaretti di Gallarate che dovevi spedirci



è anche vero che ad oggi di cinese c'è solo Li. Anzi non sappiamo nemmeno chi è che mette i soldi nella Rossoneri Lux. QUello che sappiamo però è che secondo i ben informati (forse anche te?  ) si diceva che dopo il closing, i soci occulti di Li sarebbero usciti allo scoperto. Resto in attesa dei Midea,Huarong,Moutai e così via.


----------



## vanbasten (15 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di isterismo. Si tratta di vedere un Milan continuamente preso a calci nelle gengive da:
> 
> -media italiani
> -media stranieri
> ...



ma che minghia me ne frega di cosa dicono gli altri, conta solo il campo e a fine stagione tireremo le somme.


----------



## vanbasten (15 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> è anche vero che ad oggi di cinese c'è solo Li. Anzi non sappiamo nemmeno chi è che mette i soldi nella Rossoneri Lux. QUello che sappiamo però è che secondo i ben informati (forse anche te?  ) si diceva che dopo il closing, i soci occulti di Li sarebbero usciti allo scoperto. Resto in attesa dei Midea,Huarong,Moutai e così via.



garantisce Lu Bo, boss di haixia capital managment.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> garantisce Lu Bo, boss di haixia capital managment.



come ha garantito con la Uefa.


----------



## Serginho (15 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> è anche vero che ad oggi di cinese c'è solo Li. Anzi non sappiamo nemmeno chi è che mette i soldi nella Rossoneri Lux. QUello che sappiamo però è che secondo i ben informati (forse anche te?  ) si diceva che dopo il closing, i soci occulti di Li sarebbero usciti allo scoperto. Resto in attesa dei Midea,Huarong,Moutai e così via.



Io non ho mai detto una cosa simile, di solito guardo le cose e poi giudico, non faccio il dietrologo con laurea in economia presa dalla salumeria sotto casa


----------



## de sica (15 Dicembre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Vabbè per te pure i cinesi non esistevano e non avrebbero mai comprato il Milan. Tant'è vero che stiamo ancora aspettando gli amaretti di Gallarate che dovevi spedirci



ahahahahahaha grandissimo


----------



## Aron (15 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> ma che minghia me ne frega di cosa dicono gli altri, conta solo il campo e a fine stagione tireremo le somme.



Il campo dice che facciamo pena


----------



## Aron (15 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sembri un fidanzato geloso che si incavola come una bestia con la sua compagna perchè al bar tutti gli danno del cornuto anche se lei non fa nulla di male.
> Leggi un pò meno i giornali, segui un pò meno i social e cavolate varie su internet.



In pratica mettiamoci le fette di salame sugli occhi. I calci sulle gengive li prendi comunque...


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Dicembre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai detto una cosa simile, di solito guardo le cose e poi giudico, non faccio il dietrologo con laurea in economia presa dalla salumeria sotto casa



in questo caso la salumeria calza a pennello, avrà fornito le fette di prosciutto davanti gli occhi a quelli che "va tutto bene, c'è il governo cinese dietro tutto". 

P.S. in realtà tu eri assolutamente concorde con questa tesi, quando si esponevano dubbi su chi ci fosse dietro Li.


----------



## de sica (15 Dicembre 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Si diamogli altri 250 milioni da gestire



Era meglio galliani con 250 milioni, a bagasce e ristoranti


----------



## vanbasten (15 Dicembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Era meglio galliani con 250 milioni, a bagasce e ristoranti



e raiola. Forse c'è la con noi perchè non ha beccato un euro dei 250 milioni?


----------



## Milanlove (15 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> ma che minghia me ne frega di cosa dicono gli altri, conta solo il campo e a fine stagione tireremo le somme.



cominciamo a tirare le somme pure adesso dopo i primi 6-7 mesi di gestione:
Fallito l'obbiettivo quarto posto dopo neanche una decina di partite in campionato.
Perso sul campo ogni scontro diretto possibile ed immaginabile.
Fallita almeno metà campagna acquisti da 230 milioni di euro.
Siamo allenati dall'allenatore della primavera e pagheremo 3 milioni all'anno per i prossimi 3 anni un allenatore burletta.
Rispetto nei confronti di un club come il Milan completamente scomparso da parte di chiunque, ormai ci vedono tutti come una barzelletta.

Aspettiamo la fine della stagione, ma a mio parere sinceramente c'è poco da fare gli ottimisti e molto da fare i realisti. Prima ci si rende conto in che situazione siamo, prima si comincerà a porre rimedi per riprendersi. Non è che chiudendo gli occhi fino a maggio si risolverà qualcosa secondo me.


----------



## Aron (15 Dicembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Era meglio galliani con 250 milioni, a bagasce e ristoranti



Con la premessa che io non sono un nostalgico di Galliani ma che al tempo stesso mi rifiuto di rinnegare i successi di cui lui è protagonista/partecipe, ci fosse stato Galliani con:

-250 milioni spesi e questa campagna acquisti
-l'attuale situazione di classifica
-il caso Donnarumma
-il rifiuto del voluntary agreement

Come minimo non avrebbe potuto mettere più piede al Meazza tra contestazioni e minacce.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Dicembre 2017)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> cominciamo a tirare le somme pure adesso dopo i primi 6-7 mesi di gestione:
> Fallito l'obbiettivo quarto posto dopo neanche una decina di partite in campionato.
> Perso sul campo ogni scontro diretto possibile ed immaginabile.
> Fallita almeno metà campagna acquisti da 230 milioni di euro.
> ...



VA bocciato, su cui si basava il nostro progetto, tra le altre.


----------



## Serginho (15 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> in questo caso la salumeria calza a pennello, avrà fornito le fette di prosciutto davanti gli occhi a quelli che "va tutto bene, c'è il governo cinese dietro tutto".
> 
> P.S. in realtà tu eri assolutamente concorde con questa tesi, quando si esponevano dubbi su chi ci fosse dietro Li.



Ah si ti sfido a portarmi una sola prova. A differenza tua che ci hai stracciato i maroni con 40 post a pagina su quella teoria ridicola dei capitali di rientro, lo scorporo e Berlusconi che vende per ricomprare. Roba che manco una fusione tra Ridley Scott e Christopher Nolan.
Quindi per cortesia stai attento a non fare *ALTRE* figure di m, perché la tua situazione non mi pare tanto rosea


----------



## Milanlove (15 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> VA bocciato, su cui si basava il nostro progetto, tra le altre.



che già questa era una roba di criticare a priori. Positivo o negativo possa essere stato poi il VA, tu società seria non puoi basare il tuo futuro su una scommessa.
Poi oltretutto è stato fatto tutto alla carlona con una caotica campagna acquisti da 250 milioni che ci peserà non abbiamo ancora idea quanto per chissà quanti anni in futuro.
A volte mi sembra veramente che i due siano arrivati per darci il colpo di grazia. Galliani e Berlusca ci hanno sfiniti e loro due sono arrivati per eliminarci definitivamente. Ci manca solo un bel Donnarumma alla Juve e siamo a posto.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Dicembre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ah si ti sfido a portarmi una sola prova. A differenza tua che ci hai stracciato i maroni con 40 post a pagina su quella teoria ridicola dei capitali di rientro, lo scorporo e Berlusconi che vende per ricomprare. Roba che manco una fusione tra Ridley Scott e Christopher Nolan.
> Quindi per cortesia stai attento a non fare *ALTRE* figure di m, perché la tua situazione non mi pare tanto rosea



in realtà non ho mai detto che Berlusconi ci ricomprava, dato che per me non ha proprio venduto  
Detto questo io di figure di m non ne ho fatte, anzi quando l'anno scorso tutti erano convinti che il prestito di Elliot, fosse un prestito ponte temporaneo per poi fare spazio ai soci cinesi, io sostenevo che non era così. Mi sembra che i fatti mi diano ragione.
Quando sostenevo che difficilmente avremmo conosciuto il nome dell'azionista di maggioranza del Milan, che i soldi sarebbero partiti da paradisi fiscali, ecc ecc mi sembra sia accaduto proprio questo, a differenza di ciò che sostenevi tu che mi davi contro.
SIcuro sicuro che sono stato io a fare figure di m?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Con la premessa che io non sono un nostalgico di Galliani ma che al tempo stesso mi rifiuto di rinnegare i successi di cui lui è protagonista/partecipe, ci fosse stato Galliani con:
> 
> 
> Come minimo non avrebbe potuto mettere più piede al Meazza tra contestazioni e minacce.



Questo é poco ma sicuro. Figuriamoci che qui dentro ho letto che Galliani ha buttato soldi perché ha preso Lapadula. Uno che ha segnato più gol di André Silva, Kalinic , Calhanoglu e Borini in campionato e che abbiamo rivenduto a 10 milioni l'anno dopo senza rimetterci un euro. E non dimentichiamo i 500.000 euro per Mastour. LOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## vanbasten (15 Dicembre 2017)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> cominciamo a tirare le somme pure adesso dopo i primi 6-7 mesi di gestione:
> Fallito l'obbiettivo quarto posto dopo neanche una decina di partite in campionato.
> Perso sul campo ogni scontro diretto possibile ed immaginabile.
> Fallita almeno metà campagna acquisti da 230 milioni di euro.
> ...



1. ancora la qualificazione in champions è aperta, non apertissima
2. Possiamo vincere gli scontri diretti nel girone di ritorno
3. Lo vedremo a fine stagione.
4. Il contratto di montella scade nel 2019 vale a dire ad un anno e mezzo da oggi. non 3/4/5 anni. Troverà squadra sicuramente quest'estate quindi a noi non costa quasi nulla.
5. Nessuna barzelletta, chi lo dice è una barzelletta.


----------



## vanbasten (15 Dicembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Questo é poco ma sicuro. Figuriamoci che qui dentro ho letto che Galliani ha buttato soldi perché ha preso Lapadula. Uno che ha segnato più gol di André Silva, Kalinic , Calhanoglu e Borini in campionato e *che abbiamo rivenduto a 10 milioni l'anno dopo senza rimetterci un euro*. E non dimentichiamo i 500.000 euro per Mastour. LOOOOOOOOOL



pure di piu ma la venduto mirabelli.


----------



## Milanlove (15 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> 1. ancora la qualificazione in champions è aperta, non apertissima
> 2. Possiamo vincere gli scontri diretti nel girone di ritorno
> 3. Lo vedremo a fine stagione.
> 4. Il contratto di montella scade nel 2019 vale a dire ad un anno e mezzo da oggi. non 3/4/5 anni. Troverà squadra sicuramente quest'estate quindi a noi non costa quasi nulla.
> 5. Nessuna barzelletta, chi lo dice è una barzelletta.



-possiamo ancora vincere lo scudetto.
-montella è un fenomeno di allenatore, lo ha ampiamente dimostrato e troverà sicuramente un'altra squadra che gli darà 2.5 -3 milioni all'anno.
-calhanoglu, biglia, kalinic, musacchio, rodriguez e compagnia inspiegabilmente diventeranno dei giocatori formidabili allo scoccare della mezzanotte del 31/12. E i 250 milioni spesi si trasformeranno in giocatori dal valore di 400 milioni come minimo.
-tifosi avversari, club avversari, giornali, tv, uefa ci temono tutti e ci rispettano notte e giorno.


Così è scritto ancora meglio.


----------



## Serginho (15 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> in realtà non ho mai detto che Berlusconi ci ricomprava, dato che per me non ha proprio venduto
> Detto questo io di figure di m non ne ho fatte, anzi quando l'anno scorso tutti erano convinti che il prestito di Elliot, fosse un prestito ponte temporaneo per poi fare spazio ai soci cinesi, io sostenevo che non era così. Mi sembra che i fatti mi diano ragione.
> Quando sostenevo che difficilmente avremmo conosciuto il nome dell'azionista di maggioranza del Milan, che i soldi sarebbero partiti da paradisi fiscali, ecc ecc mi sembra sia accaduto proprio questo, a differenza di ciò che sostenevi tu che mi davi contro.
> SIcuro sicuro che sono stato io a fare figure di m?



Il fatto che tu venga costantemente a taggarmi, portando zero prove per sostenere la tua tesi dimostra tutto il castello di sabbia sul quale hai eretto le tue "teorie". Ripeto, porta un solo esempio in cui dico ciò che sostieni e vediamo. Ad ogni modo le cose non mi sembra proprio che stiano come sostieni, poi se vuoi credere agli asini volanti fai pure, ma non taggarmi perché non ho tempo da perdere


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di isterismo. Si tratta di vedere un Milan continuamente preso a calci nelle gengive da:
> 
> -media italiani
> -media stranieri
> ...



i media chi? metà era stipendiata dall'antennaro, l'altra metà è formata da tifosi incompetenti tipo ravezzani o caressa, i media che prima dicevano i cinesi non esistono, poi esistono ma sono poveracci, poi "il milan sta spendendo troppo quindi fallirà", i media che hanno fatto la figuraccia con la storia della clausola di donnarumma 
dirigenti e presidenti chi? pallotta, de laurentis ? gente che ha tutto da perdere se milan e inter dovessero ritornare ai posti di loro competenza
procuratori chi? quelli che sono ancora in lutto per la chiusura della premiata polpetteria da adriano e ora non hanno più un posto preferito dove andare ad ingozzarsi di polpette

logico che sta gente critichi, hanno tutto l'interesse a criticare


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> i media chi? metà era stipendiata dall'antennaro, l'altra metà è formata da tifosi incompetenti tipo ravezzani o caressa, i media che prima dicevano i cinesi non esistono, poi esistono ma sono poveracci, poi "il milan sta spendendo troppo quindi fallirà", i media che hanno fatto la figuraccia con la storia della clausola di donnarumma
> dirigenti e presidenti chi? pallotta, de laurentis ? gente che ha tutto da perdere se milan e inter dovessero ritornare ai posti di loro competenza
> procuratori chi? quelli che sono ancora in lutto per la chiusura della premiata polpetteria da adriano e ora non hanno più un posto preferito dove andare ad ingozzarsi di polpette
> 
> logico che sta gente critichi, hanno tutto l'interesse a criticare


----------



## Aron (16 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> i media chi? metà era stipendiata dall'antennaro, l'altra metà è formata da tifosi incompetenti tipo ravezzani o caressa, i media che prima dicevano i cinesi non esistono, poi esistono ma sono poveracci, poi "il milan sta spendendo troppo quindi fallirà", i media che hanno fatto la figuraccia con la storia della clausola di donnarumma
> dirigenti e presidenti chi? pallotta, de laurentis ? gente che ha tutto da perdere se milan e inter dovessero ritornare ai posti di loro competenza
> procuratori chi? quelli che sono ancora in lutto per la chiusura della premiata polpetteria da adriano e ora non hanno più un posto preferito dove andare ad ingozzarsi di polpette
> 
> logico che sta gente critichi, hanno tutto l'interesse a criticare



E' tutto un complotto di Uefa, Forbes, New York Times, Corriere della Sera, Repubblica, Sole 24 Ore, Sky Sport, Roma, Juventus, Montella, Maldini ecc. ecc.

La classifica è un ologramma, in realtà il Milan è al posto dell'Inter e l'Inter è al posto nostro, e Yonghong Li è in realtà Robin Li


----------



## Djici (16 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> i media chi? metà era stipendiata dall'antennaro, l'altra metà è formata da tifosi incompetenti tipo ravezzani o caressa, i media che prima dicevano i cinesi non esistono, poi esistono ma sono poveracci, poi "il milan sta spendendo troppo quindi fallirà", i media che hanno fatto la figuraccia con la storia della clausola di donnarumma
> dirigenti e presidenti chi? pallotta, de laurentis ? gente che ha tutto da perdere se milan e inter dovessero ritornare ai posti di loro competenza
> procuratori chi? quelli che sono ancora in lutto per la chiusura della premiata polpetteria da adriano e ora non hanno più un posto preferito dove andare ad ingozzarsi di polpette
> 
> logico che sta gente critichi, hanno tutto l'interesse a criticare



Il tuo discorso è molto sensato.
Ma ricordo pure tanti ex giocatori che hanno spiegato le loro perplessità... inoltre molti pure ostili a B&G.

I media stranieri che interessi avrebbero? 
Le riviste finanziarie internazionali? 
L'UEFA che ci guadagna? 

Non è un complotto mondiale... ma ci sta che una buona parte del giornalismo italiano approfitti di questo momentaccio per buttare fango per le ragioni che hai perfettamente descritto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' tutto un complotto di Uefa, Forbes, New York Times, Corriere della Sera, Repubblica, Sole 24 Ore, Sky Sport, Roma, Juventus, Montella, Maldini ecc. ecc.
> 
> La classifica è un ologramma, in realtà il Milan è al posto dell'Inter e l'Inter è al posto nostro, e Yonghong Li è in realtà Robin Li



non ha parlato di complotti, se non riesci a vedere che le fonti che tu citi sono quantomeno di parte è un problema tuo, che ti devo dire? fidati di raiola, caressa, ravezzani, tuttosport, don balon e company


----------



## Aron (16 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non ha parlato di complotti, se non riesci a vedere che le fonti che tu citi sono quantomeno di parte è un problema tuo, che ti devo dire? fidati di raiola, caressa, ravezzani, tuttosport, don balon e company



Tu fidati di Fassone eMirabelli (e direi anche di Yonhgong Li se non fosse perennemente assente come neanche Indiana Jones in giro per il mondo).

C'è chi tifa Milan e chi invece il Fassonilan. Chi tifa il Fassonilan prima o poi si risveglierà dall'incantesimo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Dicembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il tuo discorso è molto sensato.
> Ma ricordo pure tanti ex giocatori che hanno spiegato le loro perplessità... inoltre molti pure ostili a B&G.
> 
> I media stranieri che interessi avrebbero?
> ...



dobbiamo fare un distinguo, mica ho detto che non dobbiamo tener conto dei pareri negativi  i media stranieri chi? don balon che è praticamente il tuttosport spagnolo? dobbiamo anche dire come funzionano i media oggigiorno, prendono una notizia e la rimbalzano o inventano notizie di sana pianta per mero clikbeting, e credo che fino ad oggi abbiamo avuto la riprova, vedi la storia dei cinesi che esistono, non esistono, sono poveri, sono ricchi ma falliranno, la clausola di donnarumma che esiste ed è di 70 mil, no anzi è di 40 mil, no anzi è di 15 mila lire se non vanno in champions, i giornalisti imbeccati direttamente da raiola "ha vinto raiola" , ecc.
La uefa come ho sempre detto non mi esprimo su questioni finanziarie che non conosco, inoltre stando a quello che leggo qui dentro sto VA non è stato concesso a nessuna squadra.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Tu fidati di Fassone eMirabelli (e direi anche di Yonhgong Li se non fosse perennemente assente come neanche Indiana Jones in giro per il mondo).
> 
> C'è chi tifa Milan e chi invece il Fassonilan. Chi tifa il Fassonilan prima o poi si risveglierà dall'incantesimo



io non tifo fassone e mirabelli, io a differenza tua commento solo notizie attendibili e intervengo in ambiti di mia competenza, se un argomento non mi appartiene non intervengo istericamente ma mi limito ad osservare l'evolversi della situazione, poi ho detto sto Li può essere il nuovo thoir o il prestanome del governo cinese, non posso saperlo ergo taccio e vedo


----------



## Pivellino (16 Dicembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Era meglio galliani con 250 milioni, a bagasce e ristoranti



Questo mantra del "ma però prima era peggio®" poi finirà eh


----------



## Black (16 Dicembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Marotta e Paratici dopo i primi sei mesi alla Juve erano da crocifiggere.
> 
> Storari, bonucci, motta, RINAUDO, TRAORE, Aquilani, KRASIC, LANZAFAME, MARTINEZ (del Catania), Pepe, TIAGO, Quagliarella.... questa la campagna acquisti che fecero... rendiamocene conto prima di crocifiggere Mirabelli.
> 
> Aspettiamo a valutare i dirigenti e soprattutto: basta gettare m***a sul Milan ragazzi...



giusto! diamo un pò di tempo e poi valutiamo


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> i media chi? metà era stipendiata dall'antennaro, l'altra metà è formata da tifosi incompetenti tipo ravezzani o caressa, i media che prima dicevano i cinesi non esistono, poi esistono ma sono poveracci, poi "il milan sta spendendo troppo quindi fallirà", i media che hanno fatto la figuraccia con la storia della clausola di donnarumma
> dirigenti e presidenti chi? pallotta, de laurentis ? gente che ha tutto da perdere se milan e inter dovessero ritornare ai posti di loro competenza
> procuratori chi? quelli che sono ancora in lutto per la chiusura della premiata polpetteria da adriano e ora non hanno più un posto preferito dove andare ad ingozzarsi di polpette
> 
> logico che sta gente critichi, hanno tutto l'interesse a criticare


----------



## Ruuddil23 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il tuo discorso è molto sensato.
> Ma ricordo pure tanti ex giocatori che hanno spiegato le loro perplessità... inoltre molti pure ostili a B&G.
> 
> I media stranieri che interessi avrebbero?
> ...



Perfetto: è scorretto citare solo le "fonti" che fanno comodo. Fonti più che autorevoli sollevano pesanti dubbi e sono anche preoccupati per il Milan, che poi ci siano anche sciacalli che pescano nel torbido è un fatto che non ci deve interessare.


----------



## Edric (16 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> pure di piu ma la venduto mirabelli.



Eeeeh stai a guardare i dettagli ora...


----------



## Edric (16 Dicembre 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> e il giustizialismo isterico ? esonerate montella, esonerate gattuso, cacciate fassone, cacciate mirabelli


Appunto.
Finiremo così ?


----------



## sballotello (16 Dicembre 2017)

Dal geometra a Mirabelli è un bellissimo passo in avanti


----------



## Aron (16 Dicembre 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Dal geometra a Mirabelli è un bellissimo passo in avanti



Lo sarà quando avremo Maldini


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lo sarà quando avremo Maldini



Noto per la grande capacità dirigenziale...


----------



## alcyppa (16 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lo sarà quando avremo Maldini



Maldini è un'incognita totale dai.


----------



## Aron (16 Dicembre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Maldini è un'incognita totale dai.



Intanto prendiamolo assieme ad Albertini. Poi giudicheremo.


----------



## Aron (16 Dicembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Noto per la grande capacità dirigenziale...



Mi fido più di Maldini che dei dirigenti attuali, che di capacità ne hanno dimostrata ben poca


----------



## alcyppa (16 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Intanto prendiamolo assieme ad Albertini. Poi giudicheremo.



Il ruolo di DS è complicato, ci vuole tanta esperienza.

Se proprio c'è da sperare in qualcosa di diverso da Mirabelli sarebbe il caso fosse qualcuno come Rui.
Poi per Paolo c'è sempre spazio ma INIZIALMENTE non come DS.


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Dicembre 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Evidentemente preferiva vederlo.andare alla rube per 15 mln in estate.



Probabilmente in molti si...


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Intanto prendiamolo assieme ad Albertini. Poi giudicheremo.



Anche no, se si cambia si prende una certezza



Aron ha scritto:


> Mi fido più di Maldini che dei dirigenti attuali, che di capacità ne hanno dimostrata ben poca



Ma in base a cosa non hanno capacità? Ahahah


----------



## Aron (16 Dicembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Anche no, se si cambia si prende una certezza
> 
> 
> 
> Ma in base a cosa non hanno capacità? Ahahah




In base ai risultati che stiamo vedendo?

Comunque:

-quando c'era Galliani-------->_vattene, lascia il posto a Maldini_

-con Fassone e Mirabelli----->_eh ma non è esperto Maldini_


lol


----------



## Aron (16 Dicembre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Il ruolo di DS è complicato, ci vuole tanta esperienza.
> 
> Se proprio c'è da sperare in qualcosa di diverso da Mirabelli sarebbe il caso fosse qualcuno come Rui.
> Poi per Paolo c'è sempre spazio ma INIZIALMENTE non come DS.



Paolo l'ha spiegato: lui venendo al Milan sarebbe praticamente obbligato a prendersi la responsabilità dei risultati. I tifosi del Milan lo identificherebbero come il garante dell'affidabilità della società. Ragion per cui non può accettare un ruolo da comprimario.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Dicembre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Il ruolo di DS è complicato, ci vuole tanta esperienza.
> 
> Se proprio c'è da sperare in qualcosa di diverso da Mirabelli sarebbe il caso fosse qualcuno come Rui.
> Poi per Paolo c'è sempre spazio ma INIZIALMENTE non come DS.



Ma infatti Maldini non dovrebbe essere alternativo a Mirabelli.

maldini dovrebbe fare il presidente operativo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Dicembre 2017)

Il calcio è un gioco semplice, ma per comprenderlo serve guardare le partite con molta attenzione; pertanto, soltanto chi non ha mai visto le partite di Musacchio, Kessiè, Rodriguez, Silva e Conti, può mettere in dubbio le capacità di Mirabelli.
L'unica colpa di Mirabelli - e di Fassone - è stata quella di aver rinnovato a Montella, che ci ha distrutto una squadra, sia tatticamente che fisicamente; tuttavia, sbagliare è umano e non possiamo fargliene una colpa più di tanto, visto che anche molti tifosi - me compreso - erano d'accordo con la scelta di confermare Montella.


----------



## sballotello (16 Dicembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il calcio è un gioco semplice, ma per comprenderlo serve guardare le partite con molta attenzione; pertanto, soltanto chi non ha mai visto le partite di Musacchio, Kessiè, Rodriguez, Silva e Conti, può mettere in dubbio le capacità di Mirabelli.
> L'unica colpa di Mirabelli - e di Fassone - è stata quella di aver rinnovato a Montella, che ci ha distrutto una squadra, sia tatticamente che fisicamente; tuttavia, sbagliare è umano e non possiamo fargliene una colpa più di tanto, visto che anche molti tifosi - me compreso - erano d'accordo con la scelta di confermare Montella.



daccordo su tutto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> In base ai risultati che stiamo vedendo?
> 
> Comunque:
> 
> ...



Che risultati? 
Non giocano mica loro, la campagna acquisti è stata più che ottima, la gestione di Donnarumma perfetta , la conferma di Montella dovuta, la richiesta di Voluntary sfruttata per avere mano libera un estate e mettere ottime e ripeto ottime basi.
A giugno tagliamo un po' di gente non da Milan arriva un grande mister e siamo a cavallo.

Ottimo lavoro per adesso .


----------



## Aron (16 Dicembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ottimo lavoro per adesso .



e si vede


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> e si vede



Eh certo che si vede, non avevi argomenti, mi fa piacere che tu abbia capito


----------



## Aron (16 Dicembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Eh certo che si vede, non avevi argomenti, mi fa piacere che tu abbia capito



Riprendo ciò che ho scritto qualche pagina fa

ci fosse stato Galliani con:

-240 milioni spesi
-nessun fuoriclasse acquistato dopo tante promesse di prenderne almeno uno
-l'attuale situazione di classifica
-il caso Donnarumma
-il rifiuto del voluntary agreement

Come minimo non avrebbe potuto mettere più piede al Meazza tra contestazioni e minacce. 
E lo dico ritenendo Galliani un dirigente che ha fatto il suo tempo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Riprendo ciò che ho scritto qualche pagina fa
> 
> ci fosse stato Galliani con:
> 
> ...



Si ma Galliani non c'è e sospetti che c'erano dietro ogni sua azione non hanno motivo di esistere ora

Se poi vuoi darmi a bere che qualcuno attaccherebbe Galliani per aver preso Bonucci (sulla carta un fuoriclasse) Biglia Conti e Kessie e Silva tra gli altri e aver finanziato un terzo del mercato vendendo bene cessi cosmici beh filtra tutta la tua malafede e la tua voglia di attaccare società e proprietà a prescindere


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Riprendo ciò che ho scritto qualche pagina fa
> 
> ci fosse stato Galliani con:
> 
> ...



Galliani è stato pesantemente criticato dopo (minimo) 5-6 anni di mala gestione certificata, questo è palese e sotto gli occhi di tutti.
Ora ci sono persone che vorrebbero la testa dei nuovi dirigenti dopo 6 mesi, in cui si è dovuta ricostruire da 0 una squadra, con l'aggravante di una preparazione atletica sbagliata perchè iniziata in anticipo con dei preliminari di coppa in estate.
Paragonare le 2 situazioni è surreale.


----------



## Gunnar67 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il calcio è un gioco semplice, ma per comprenderlo serve guardare le partite con molta attenzione; pertanto, soltanto chi non ha mai visto le partite di Musacchio, Kessiè, Rodriguez, Silva e Conti, può mettere in dubbio le capacità di Mirabelli.
> L'unica colpa di Mirabelli - e di Fassone - è stata quella di aver rinnovato a Montella, che ci ha distrutto una squadra, sia tatticamente che fisicamente; tuttavia, sbagliare è umano e non possiamo fargliene una colpa più di tanto, visto che anche molti tifosi - me compreso - erano d'accordo con la scelta di confermare Montella.



Strano che non citi Hakan  Comunque ti faccio una domandina piccola piccola... Tolto forse Conti (non so perchè non c'è la riprova, poveretto lui) quali tra Musacchio, Kessiè, Rodriguez e Silva giocherebbero titolari nel Napoli attuale capolista? Ti faccio notare che per ora con Gattuso sono andati in gol Jack, Suso, Romagnoli e Cutrone, ovvero un ragazzo della primavera e tre giocatori presi da Galliani. Quando vedrò uno dei succitati (da te) fenomeni fare qualcosa di decente a San Siro applaudirò, ma per ora è notte fonda.


----------



## Aron (16 Dicembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si ma Galliani non c'è e sospetti che c'erano dietro ogni sua azione non hanno motivo di esistere ora
> 
> Se poi vuoi darmi a bere che qualcuno attaccherebbe Galliani per aver preso Bonucci (sulla carta un fuoriclasse) Biglia Conti e Kessie e Silva tra gli altri e aver finanziato un terzo del mercato vendendo bene cessi cosmici beh filtra tutta la tua malafede e la tua voglia di attaccare società e proprietà a prescindere



Galliani è stato sbranato per aver speso 86 milioni su Bacca, Luiz Adriano, Bertolacci e Romagnoli. 
Fassone e Mirabelli hanno moltiplicato per tre quella campagna acquisti che non ha elevato la qualità della rosa e per di più senza neanche prendere uno del livello di Romagnoli.

Ho sempre avuto atteggiamento neutro verso Fassone e Mirabelli in estate aspettando di vedere il loro operato, e quando l'ho ritenuto giusto ho anche difeso a lungo tempo Mirabelli quando gli venivano ingiustamente attribuiti certi acquisti sbagliati dell'Inter (e lo difendo tuttora da queste false attribuzioni).

Aveva ragione chi li riteneva inadeguati per un club come il Milan. 
Ce li ricorderemo per anni Fassone e Mirabelli. Col rifiuto del voluntary agreement il Milan passerà anni di transizione per arrivare al pareggio di bilancio. Ci sarà da mettere la firma per riuscire a seguire una politica e dei risultati del livello della Roma, augurandosi di non replicare il settlement agreement doloroso sportivamente e finanziariamente dell'Inter


----------



## Milanlove (16 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Tu fidati di Fassone eMirabelli (e direi anche di Yonhgong Li se non fosse perennemente assente come neanche Indiana Jones in giro per il mondo).
> 
> *C'è chi tifa Milan e chi invece il Fassonilan. Chi tifa il Fassonilan prima o poi si risveglierà dall'incantesimo*



esatto. 

Risposta definitiva.

Direi di chiudere tutti i 3d su dirigenza e società.


----------



## Aron (16 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Galliani è stato pesantemente criticato dopo (minimo) 5-6 anni di mala gestione certificata, questo è palese e sotto gli occhi di tutti.
> Ora ci sono persone che vorrebbero la testa dei nuovi dirigenti dopo 6 mesi, in cui si è dovuta ricostruire da 0 una squadra, con l'aggravante di una preparazione atletica sbagliata perchè iniziata in anticipo con dei preliminari di coppa in estate.
> Paragonare le 2 situazioni è surreale.



Cio che è surreale è che per difendere Fassone e Mirabelli si paventano complotti della Uefa e dei media.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Cio che è surreale è che per difendere Fassone e Mirabelli si paventano complotti della Uefa e dei media.



Mai parlato di complotti della Uefa. Secondo me hanno rifiutato per non creare un pericoloso precedente al di là della bontà o meno del progetto presentato da Fassone. 

I media vanno dove va il click, oggi più che mai. Le teorie complottistiche lo lascio a quelli che intravedono il ritorno dell'(ex) cavaliere bianco dietro il mangia-involtini Li.


----------



## vota DC (16 Dicembre 2017)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Strano che non citi Hakan  Comunque ti faccio una domandina piccola piccola... Tolto forse Conti (non so perchè non c'è la riprova, poveretto lui) quali tra Musacchio, Kessiè, Rodriguez e Silva giocherebbero titolari nel Napoli attuale capolista? Ti faccio notare che per ora con Gattuso sono andati in gol Jack, Suso, Romagnoli e Cutrone, ovvero un ragazzo della primavera e tre giocatori presi da Galliani. Quando vedrò uno dei succitati (da te) fenomeni fare qualcosa di decente a San Siro applaudirò, ma per ora è notte fonda.



Rodriguez è titolare in una nazionale che è entrata nel mondiale.
Titolare nel campionato dove la capolista ha bisogno dei rigori contro il Pordenone che titolo di merito è?


----------



## Milanlove (16 Dicembre 2017)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Rodriguez è titolare in una nazionale che è entrata nel mondiale.
> *Titolare nel campionato dove la capolista ha bisogno dei rigori contro il Pordenone che titolo di merito è?*



e se quella era la capolista, pensa allora cosa siamo noi a mille punti da loro e pensa che abbiamo speso pure 230 milioni di euro per essere quelli che siamo ora............ 
ragazzi, inutile nascondersi dietro a un dito.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Dicembre 2017)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Strano che non citi Hakan  Comunque ti faccio una domandina piccola piccola... Tolto forse Conti (non so perchè non c'è la riprova, poveretto lui) quali tra Musacchio, Kessiè, Rodriguez e Silva giocherebbero titolari nel Napoli attuale capolista? Ti faccio notare che per ora con Gattuso sono andati in gol Jack, Suso, Romagnoli e Cutrone, ovvero un ragazzo della primavera e tre giocatori presi da Galliani. Quando vedrò uno dei succitati (da te) fenomeni fare qualcosa di decente a San Siro applaudirò, ma per ora è notte fonda.


Non ho citato Calhanoglu, perché ho quale riserva in più su di lui - soprattutto da un punto di vista tattico -, sebbene anche il turco abbia fatto vedere cose importanti al Leverkusen; ho preferito tirare in ballo le garanzie, non citando nemmeno Borini e Kalinic, che non possono essere altro se non gregari. 
Chi giocherebbe nel Napoli capolista? Musacchio ruoterebbe tranquillamente con Albiol e Koulibaly; non stento a credere, inoltre, che alla lunga potrebbe panchinare più di una volta Albiol, viste le sue importanti doti fisiche - è importante la copertura della profondità nel gioco di Sarri -, viste le due doti di calcio - si veda la costruzione bassa del Napoli - e viste le sue doti di aggressione alta dell'avversario - fondamentale per la fase di pressing napoletana -.
Kessiè non fatico a vederlo titolare al fianco di Hamsik, visto che potrebbe garantire la stessa sostanza di Allan, ma con maggior qualità.
Conti non giocherebbe perché il terzino di spinta lo fa Goulham, non perché Hysaj sia questa forza della natura; discorso analogo per Rodriguez, che non giocherebbe perché è sinistro e il terzino equilibratore gioca d'altro lato; insomma, il paragone deve prendere entrambe le fasce e se Conti, probabilmente, non raggiunge ancora i livelli dell'algerino, Rodriguez garantisce più qualità dell'albanese, sia in fase offensiva, che in fase difensiva. 
Silva non giocherebbe, vero, ma perché le gerarchie sono consolidate con Mertens titolare, non perché il ragazzo sia scarso.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Dicembre 2017)

Secondo me, comunque, il vero problema è Fassone. Mi sa di classico chiacchierone milanese in stile Barbara Berlusconi tutto fumo e niente arrosto.


----------



## The P (17 Dicembre 2017)

Mirabelli ha qualche difetto comunicativo, ma da difesa a centrocampo ha fatto uno squadrone.

Conti, Bonucci, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Biglia, Kessie, sono assolutamente tra i migliori del ruolo e tutti pagati meno del loro valore reale. Adesso che iniziamo a mettere un pò di condizione fisica e di continuità verranno sicuramente fuori.

Solo il Bonucci delle ultime partite, cosè come Kessie (che ancora deve trovarare continuità a livello tattico) sono tanta roba in questo campionato. Con ampi margini di miglioramento.

Silva è quel giocatore che hai preso oggi a 40M e domani ne vale 100M.

Chalanoglu è un capitolo a parte. Nessuno si aspettava fosse un bidone simile. Magari non lo è, magari si. Tuttavia oggi i trequartisti sono di difficile collocazione e sopratutto lo sono gli attaccanti che non hanno facilità di corsa. Vedremo come si svilupperà la situazione, ma i dubbi su di lui rimangono. Pagato comunque 5M in più di Bertolacci.

Kalinic è un centravanti di sicuro affidamento venuto a fare da chioccia a Silva. Che anche lui sia il fratello scemo del vero Kalinic poi non è una colpa di Mirabelli. In ogni caso è stato un desiderio di Montella.

Borini, criticato da tutti, si sta rivelando un giocatore fondamentale per duttilità e per cuore e grinta. Pagato 6mln, 26 anni, direi che ci si può anche fare plusvalenza.

Insomma, andrei con i piedi di piombo a sbandierare questa incapacità di Mirabelli, perchè il suo progetto tecnico deve ancora prendere forma. A fine stagione giudicheremo, tenendo conto però di tutti gli imprevisti accaduti fino ad oggi.


----------



## vota DC (17 Dicembre 2017)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> e se quella era la capolista, pensa allora cosa siamo noi a mille punti da loro e pensa che abbiamo speso pure 230 milioni di euro per essere quelli che siamo ora............
> ragazzi, inutile nascondersi dietro a un dito.


Capolista settima, nessun cambio di rosa e ora prima. Con un vero allenatore era scudetto assicurato. Sicuro, la Juventus è migliore, ma molto inefficace con un allenatore che ha perso la bussola. Che ci voleva lo scorso derby ad esempio a vincere?
Ora si parla di Gattuso bravo come Conte. E Oddo? E l'allenatore del Pordenone? Entrambi hanno fatto meglio del Milan contro l'Inter. Anche in caso di vittoria di Gattuso contro i cuginastri con due gol di distacco io dirò "lo ha fatto pure Oddo con una rosa più debole" invece di gridare al miracolo. Si è usata la storiella del Milan indebolito per parare il sedere a Montella, ma la realtà mostra una serie a indebolita a livello di rose e in certi casi di comando.


----------



## Garrincha (17 Dicembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ho citato Calhanoglu, perché ho quale riserva in più su di lui - soprattutto da un punto di vista tattico -, sebbene anche il turco abbia fatto vedere cose importanti al Leverkusen; ho preferito tirare in ballo le garanzie, non citando nemmeno Borini e Kalinic, che non possono essere altro se non gregari.
> Chi giocherebbe nel Napoli capolista? Musacchio ruoterebbe tranquillamente con Albiol e Koulibaly; non stento a credere, inoltre, che alla lunga potrebbe panchinare più di una volta Albiol, viste le sue importanti doti fisiche - è importante la copertura della profondità nel gioco di Sarri -, viste le due doti di calcio - si veda la costruzione bassa del Napoli - e viste le sue doti di aggressione alta dell'avversario - fondamentale per la fase di pressing napoletana -.
> Kessiè non fatico a vederlo titolare al fianco di Hamsik, visto che potrebbe garantire la stessa sostanza di Allan, ma con maggior qualità.
> Conti non giocherebbe perché il terzino di spinta lo fa Goulham, non perché Hysaj sia questa forza della natura; discorso analogo per Rodriguez, che non giocherebbe perché è sinistro e il terzino equilibratore gioca d'altro lato; insomma, il paragone deve prendere entrambe le fasce e se Conti, probabilmente, non raggiunge ancora i livelli dell'algerino, Rodriguez garantisce più qualità dell'albanese, sia in fase offensiva, che in fase difensiva.
> Silva non giocherebbe, vero, ma perché le gerarchie sono consolidate con Mertens titolare, non perché il ragazzo sia scarso.



Kessie ed Allan sono due giocatori con ruoli completamente differenti, Allan nel Milan lo fa Montolivo, la sostanza di Kessie non esiste. 
Kessie è paragonabile ad Hamsik


----------



## Garrincha (17 Dicembre 2017)

Ma questa favola che Mirabelli adesso vende pure bene da dove nasce? 

Bacca è stato venduto bene, la cui non cessione ha comportato l'arrivo di Kalinic? Paletta svincolato a giugno è stato venduto bene? Sosa che ha sempre avuto mercato in Turchia e doveva solo accettare la destinazione è merito di Mirabelli averlo piazzato? Kucka, uno dei migliori l'anno scorso non aveva mercato? Ceduto poi a una cifra onestissima. José Mauri dove sta? Poli con la buonuscita? Bertolacci? 

Ma chi ha venduto bene Mirabelli che adesso a giugno vendendo Bertolacci, Bacca e Mauri dovrebbe evitare di sacrificare Donnarumma o Suso? Peccato che cedendoli senza rimetterci non è fare plusvalenza, al limite eviti che siano un passivo, Se Bacca vale dodici a bilancio e lo cede a 12,5 non ci ha rimesso ma ha fatto solo cinquecentomila di plusvalenza.


----------



## Milanlove (17 Dicembre 2017)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Capolista settima, nessun cambio di rosa e ora prima. Con un vero allenatore era scudetto assicurato. Sicuro, la Juventus è migliore, ma molto inefficace con un allenatore che ha perso la bussola. Che ci voleva lo scorso derby ad esempio a vincere?
> Ora si parla di Gattuso bravo come Conte. E Oddo? E l'allenatore del Pordenone? Entrambi hanno fatto meglio del Milan contro l'Inter. Anche in caso di vittoria di Gattuso contro i cuginastri con due gol di distacco io dirò "lo ha fatto pure Oddo con una rosa più debole" invece di gridare al miracolo. *Si è usata la storiella del Milan indebolito per parare il sedere a Montella, ma la realtà mostra una serie a indebolita a livello di rose e in certi casi di comando.*



eh ho capito, si continua a girare in tondo. Serie A indebolita, fanno tutti schifo e noi... facciamo più schifo di quelli che fanno schifo.
Tutta la serie A si è indebolita a livello di rose, tranne noi che ci siamo rafforzati ma stranamente siamo dietro a tutte le medio alte che si sono indebolite?

Ripeto, inutile nascondersi dietro a un dito...


----------



## Milanlove (17 Dicembre 2017)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> *Ma questa favola che Mirabelli adesso vende pure bene da dove nasce?
> *
> Bacca è stato venduto bene, la cui non cessione ha comportato l'arrivo di Kalinic? Paletta svincolato a giugno è stato venduto bene? Sosa che ha sempre avuto mercato in Turchia e doveva solo accettare la destinazione è merito di Mirabelli averlo piazzato? Kucka, uno dei migliori l'anno scorso non aveva mercato? Ceduto poi a una cifra onestissima. José Mauri dove sta? Poli con la buonuscita? Bertolacci?
> 
> Ma chi ha venduto bene Mirabelli che adesso a giugno vendendo Bertolacci, Bacca e Mauri dovrebbe evitare di sacrificare Donnarumma o Suso? Peccato che cedendoli senza rimetterci non è fare plusvalenza, al limite eviti che siano un passivo, Se Bacca vale dodici a bilancio e lo cede a 12,5 non ci ha rimesso ma ha fatto solo cinquecentomila di plusvalenza.



sì, appunto. E poi voglio proprio vederlo adesso riuscire a recuperare qualche euro dalle assurde spese di questa estate. Biglia, Calha, Kalinic, Musacchio, Rodriguez... tutti soldi buttati via che non rivedremo più. Dovremo farceli piacere fino a fine contratto cercando di badare solo ai loro aspetti positivi e basta.


----------



## Aron (17 Dicembre 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Mirabelli ha qualche difetto comunicativo, ma da difesa a centrocampo ha fatto uno squadrone.
> 
> Conti, Bonucci, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Biglia, Kessie, sono assolutamente tra i migliori del ruolo e tutti pagati meno del loro valore reale. Adesso che iniziamo a mettere un pò di condizione fisica e di continuità verranno sicuramente fuori.
> 
> ...



Siamo a 14 punti dal quarto posto. Questa squadra è mediocre e assemblata male.

Al momento non fai plusvalenza con nessuno di quelli comprati, a dir tanto si può sperare di vendere allo stesso prezzo quelli più giovani.

Questo Milan sta andando avanti con Suso, Cutrone, Bonaventura, Romagnoli, Donnarumma e perfino Montolivo. Tutti i vecchi, che sono infatti quelli (a eccezione di Montolivo) maggiormente a rischio partenza per gli incassi che potrebbero portare in caso di necessità.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Ma questa favola che Mirabelli adesso vende pure bene da dove nasce?
> 
> Bacca è stato venduto bene, la cui non cessione ha comportato l'arrivo di Kalinic? Paletta svincolato a giugno è stato venduto bene? Sosa che ha sempre avuto mercato in Turchia e doveva solo accettare la destinazione è merito di Mirabelli averlo piazzato? Kucka, uno dei migliori l'anno scorso non aveva mercato? Ceduto poi a una cifra onestissima. José Mauri dove sta? Poli con la buonuscita? Bertolacci?
> 
> Ma chi ha venduto bene Mirabelli che adesso a giugno vendendo Bertolacci, Bacca e Mauri dovrebbe evitare di sacrificare Donnarumma o Suso? Peccato che cedendoli senza rimetterci non è fare plusvalenza, al limite eviti che siano un passivo, Se Bacca vale dodici a bilancio e lo cede a 12,5 non ci ha rimesso ma ha fatto solo cinquecentomila di plusvalenza.



La leggenda che Mirabelli vende bene deriva soprattutto dall'affare Niang, ma anche qui c'erano già l'anno prima squadre inglesi disposte a pagare quanto il Torino (il Leicester nel gennaio 2016). In quel caso il giocatore rifiutò la destinazione, dopo invece ha fatto di tutto per andare al Toro, oltre alle pressioni di Mihajlovic.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Dicembre 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Non ci siamo indeboliti (e grazie al cavolo, dopo 200 milioni investiti...) ma non ha colmato la più grave lacuna che avevamo in rosa. Insomma, se andiamo così male direi che qualche responsabilità deve averla anche, soprattutto, il DS.
> 
> Comunque Deulofeu >>>>>> Borini.



Si ma scusa tutti avevamo indicato due lacune mostruose: i terzini e il regista oltre a rinforzare la mediana dopo anni di non investimenti..
Ha preso Conti+RR e Biglia e Kessie..poi ok, non sono avanzati soldi per la punta top e forse era meglio tenere bacca e prendere Aubame piuttosto che il duo Silva+Kalinic...però alla fine sbagliare, in buona fede, è umano


----------



## koti (18 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma scusa tutti avevamo indicato due lacune mostruose: i terzini e il regista oltre a rinforzare la mediana dopo anni di non investimenti..
> Ha preso Conti+RR e Biglia e Kessie..poi ok, non sono avanzati soldi per la punta top e forse era meglio tenere bacca e prendere Aubame piuttosto che il duo Silva+Kalinic...però alla fine sbagliare, in buona fede, è umano


Le opinioni dei tifosi su giocatori e mercato contano relativamente, visto che di calcio ne dovremmo capire molto meno del DS del Milan, in teoria (comunque, se ricordo bene, 3/4 del forum invocava l'esterno e l'attaccante). 
Mirabelli ha sbagliato tutti gli acquisti in attacco e non mi sembra un errore da poco. Non prendendo l'esterno sinistro abbiamo sempre e comunque un giocatore fuori ruolo con qualsiasi modulo: in un attacco a 2 sei costretto ad utilizzare Suso adattato, in un attacco a 3 Calhanoglu a fare l'esterno oppure quel bidone di Borini, c'è Bonaventura ma rende più da mezzala e infatti Gattuso lo mette li. Senza contare i 70 milioni tra Kalinic e Andrè Silva. 
In certe partite si nota proprio che non segneremmo manco giocando per tre giorni di fila, e di certo non può essere soltanto colpa dell'allenatore di turno.


----------



## Zenos (18 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma scusa tutti avevamo indicato due lacune mostruose: i terzini e il regista oltre a rinforzare la mediana dopo anni di non investimenti..
> Ha preso Conti+RR e Biglia e Kessie..poi ok, non sono avanzati soldi per la punta top e forse era meglio tenere bacca e prendere Aubame piuttosto che il duo Silva+Kalinic...però alla fine sbagliare, in buona fede, è umano



Con 250 milioni puoi sbagliarne 1-2,non kalinic e Silva,Chala,Musacchio insieme a Bonucci,non prendere un esterno ed un vice kessie,esonerare un incompetente con 2 mesi di ritardo,restare senza preparatore per 2 mesi. Ad un certo punto è incompetenza o malafede.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Con 250 milioni puoi sbagliarne 1-2,non kalinic e Silva,Chala,Musacchio insieme a Bonucci,non prendere un esterno ed un vice kessie,esonerare un incompetente con 2 mesi di ritardo,restare senza preparatore per 2 mesi. Ad un certo punto è incompetenza o malafede.



Quando non gira la squadra ne risentono anche i singoli..se uno avesse valutato il Milan 1998 avrebbe potuto dire che perfino Maldini e Weah erano due pippe colossali..

Icardi e Peresic ora tanto incensati dov'erano un anno fa?


----------



## danjr (18 Dicembre 2017)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Al di là degli errori sul mercato, al di là del caso donnarumma, che comunque a mio parere sta gestendo malissimo (e badate bene che non auspico certo una genuflessione nei confronti di raiola), ritengo mirabelli un personaggio assolutamente inadeguato al ruolo che svolge.
> Inadeguato comunicativamente, non sa esprimersi e già questo è un problema, si fa prendere dalla pancia, ma non alla gattuso che semplicemente è un sanguigno e dice ciò che pensa. mirabelli è evidente che le idee chiare non le ha e per questo non è mai in grado di argomentare decorosamente le sue scelte e le sue posizioni.
> Dovrebbe cercare di stare zitto e defilato, poichè ogni sua dichiarazione rischia di penalizzare, anche economicamente, il milan.
> E' un personaggio rozzo, con un passato che a me pare piuttosto sospetto e nebuloso, insomma se raiola è decisamente un soggetto da tenere lontano dal milan per evidenti motivi...beh mirabelli dubito sia arrivato lì solo per le sue DISCUTIBILISSIME doti di direttore sportivo.
> ...


È l'unico che sarebbe riuscito a spendere 240 milioni peggio di Galliani


----------



## danjr (18 Dicembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il calcio è un gioco semplice, ma per comprenderlo serve guardare le partite con molta attenzione; pertanto, soltanto chi non ha mai visto le partite di Musacchio, Kessiè, Rodriguez, Silva e Conti, può mettere in dubbio le capacità di Mirabelli.
> L'unica colpa di Mirabelli - e di Fassone - è stata quella di aver rinnovato a Montella, che ci ha distrutto una squadra, sia tatticamente che fisicamente; tuttavia, sbagliare è umano e non possiamo fargliene una colpa più di tanto, visto che anche molti tifosi - me compreso - erano d'accordo con la scelta di confermare Montella.


Forse sono stato sfortunato, ho visto poche partite di Musscchio, ma si è sempre fatto saltare come un birillo (stile destro). Dzeko lo ridicolizzò


----------



## sacchino (18 Dicembre 2017)

Non sarà un genio ma con gli acquisti fatti ha patrimonializzato il Milan, abbiamo giocatori che valgono forse non il prezzo pagato ma non ci perdiamo molto.
Vendi uno o due aggiungi qualcosa e ne prendi uno forte.
Un'altra sessione di mercato gliela farei fare.


----------

